# accadere, avvenire, capitare e succedere



## granturco

accadere, avvenire, capitare & succedere

Ciao gente,

Sono in guaio coi sinonimi come sempre...  Se non considerassimo loro altri significati come potessimo distinguerli? Oppure, se usassimo l'un l'altro posto sarebbe un'errore? Io saro' molto contento se mi spiegateli usando ognuno in una frase. Scusatemi, se vi sto soffocando...

Grazie in anticipo 

N.B: Ho sfogliato qualche dizionario per comprenderli primo di avviare un'articolo qui. Ma non ho potuto cogliere un vero spieagazzione! Percio', per favore, non incollate i loro voci dove passano ai dizionari(garzanti ecc.)


----------



## marco.cur

granturco said:


> accadere, avvenire, capitare & succedere
> Sono in un guaio coi sinonimi come sempre...  Se non considerassimo loro altri significati come potessimo potremmo distinguerli? Oppure, se usassimo l'un l'altro posto l'uno al posto dell'altro sarebbe un'errore? Io saro' sarei molto contento se mi spiegateli  me li spiegaste usando ognuno di loro in una frase. Scusatemi, se vi sto soffocando...


Sono tutti sinonimi. Li puoi usare quasi sempre indifferentemente, ma non sempre.

Questa cosa capita proprio nel momento giusto. (non si può dire accade/avviene/succede)


----------



## laurentius87

granturco said:


> accadere, avvenire, capitare & succedere
> 
> Ciao gente,
> 
> Sono in guaio coi sinonimi come sempre...  Se non considerassimo *loro altri* *altri loro* significati come *potessimo * *potremmo *distinguerli? Oppure, se usassimo *l'un l'altro posto* *l'uno al posto dell'altro* sarebbe *un'errore* *un errore*? Io *saro'* *sarei *molto contento se *mi spiegateli* *me li spiegaste* usando ognuno in una frase. Scusatemi, se vi sto soffocando...
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> N.B: Ho sfogliato qualche dizionario per comprenderli *primo * *prima *di *avviare un'articolo* *aprire una discussione* qui. Ma non ho potuto cogliere *un vero* *una vera *spieagaz*z*ione! Percio', per favore, non incollate*i* le loro voci *dove passano* *che rimandano* ai dizionari(garzanti ecc.)



Allora, direi che se consideriamo solo il significato principale i quattro verbi sono molto simili.

"accadere" è probabilmente leggermente più formale, ma è usatissimo anche nel parlato.

Una differenza che mi viene in mente è

_Mi è capitata una cosa incredibile_ 
_Mi è successa una cosa incredibile_ 
_Mi è accaduta una cosa incredibile _
_Mi è avvenuta una cosa incredibile_


----------



## tranquilspaces

laurentius87 said:


> Una differenza che mi viene in mente è
> 
> _Mi è capitata una cosa incredibile_
> _Mi è successa una cosa incredibile_
> _Mi è accaduta una cosa incredibile _
> _Mi è avvenuta una cosa incredibile_



Ciao Laurentius ~ 

Questo vuol dire che non si può usare la parola "avvenire" con riferimento a un evento positivo? Oppure che non si può usarla con riferimento al passato? Esiste qualche relazione tra "avvenire" e "l'avvenire"? Non l'avevo mai pensato...

Grazie in anticipo.

~ Shannon


----------



## edfnl

Bè, di sicuro _avvenire _verbo e nome sono collegati, _l'avvenire_ inteso come futuro è lo svolgersi degli eventi che _avverranno_! E' un po' ridondante come spiegazione ma spero sia abbastanza chiara.

Invece da _accadere _c'è _accadimento_, che però è riferito al passato, qualcosa che appunto, è _accaduto_.

_Successo _[v] e _successo _[n] non saprei collegarli però!


----------



## tranquilspaces

Ma non si può dire per esempio, "E' avvenuto (passato prossimo) tutto quello che avevamo  previsto"? Vi suona strano?


----------



## Anaiss

Credo sia più frequente sentire _è accaduto/è  successo/è capitato_ in questo contesto.
_Avvenire_ è leggermente più formale, secondo me, non mi sembra scorretto.


> _Mi è avvenuta una cosa incredibile_


questa costruzione non sembra possibile neanche a me.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Non contestavo quello che aveva scritto Laurentius, solo volevo capire  PERCHE' quella frase non va... 

E' per la "mi"? E' perché la cosa è stato "incredible"? E' perché il  passato remoto non si usa con avvenire? Perché vi suona strano quella frase? Questa è  la mia domanda...


----------



## marco.cur

"E' avvenuto  tutto quello che avevamo previsto" si può dire.
Si dice  "è successa una disgrazia", ma non "è avvenuta una disgrazia", e nemmeno è capitata ... o ...e accaduta.

Non tutto si può spiegare con le regole, a volte la regola è data dall'uso comune di un verbo anziché un altro in determinate frasi, o situazioni.

Mi è capitato di sentire ... . non sostituibile con successo/avvenuto.

Capita/succede qualcosa a qualcuno
Avviene/capita/succede qualcosa. Avviene qualcosa a qualcuno non si può dire


----------



## tranquilspaces

marco.cur said:


> Capita/succede qualcosa a qualcuno. Avviene/capita/succede qualcosa. Avviene qualcosa a qualcuno non si può dire.



Questa distinzione è precisamente quello che cercavo... grazie mille.


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> "E' avvenuto tutto quello che avevamo previsto" si può dire.
> Si dice "è successa una disgrazia", ma non "è avvenuta una disgrazia", e nemmeno è capitata ... o ...e accaduta.
> 
> Non tutto si può spiegare con le regole, a volte la regola è data dall'uso comune di un verbo anziché un altro in determinate frasi, o situazioni.
> 
> Mi è capitato di sentire ... . non sostituibile con successo/avvenuto.
> 
> Capita/succede qualcosa a qualcuno
> Avviene/capita/succede qualcosa. Avviene qualcosa a qualcuno non si può dire


 
Concordo quasi pienamente con l'ottimo Marco. Non si può spiegare tutto con le regole. Però _è avvenuta/accaduta/capitata una disgrazia_, pur tenendo conto delle opinioni sullo stile, si può dire tranquillamente, secondo me. Forse intendevi che non si può dire _Mi_ è _avvenuta/accaduta/capitata_, sulla quale concordo pienamente.


----------



## Anaiss

Forse c'è stato un fraintendimento, la tua domanda era abbastanza generica...

Indicavo proprio la struttura col *mi *come impossibile.

E in ogni caso il passato remoto si usa, eccome.


----------



## Blackman

Anaiss said:


> Forse c'è stato un fraintendimento.
> Indicavo proprio la struttura col *mi *come impossibile.


 
Dicevamo tutti la stessa cosa, pare.


----------



## edfnl

marco.cur said:


> "E' avvenuto  tutto quello che avevamo previsto" si può dire.
> Si dice  "è successa una disgrazia", ma non "è avvenuta una disgrazia", e nemmeno è capitata ... o ...e accaduta.
> 
> Non tutto si può spiegare con le regole, a volte la regola è data dall'uso comune di un verbo anziché un altro in determinate frasi, o situazioni.
> 
> Mi è capitato di sentire ... . non sostituibile con successo/avvenuto.
> 
> Capita/succede qualcosa a qualcuno
> Avviene/capita/succede qualcosa. Avviene qualcosa a qualcuno non si può dire


_
E' capitata una disgrazia_ è una costruzione che ho sentito e non ritengo errata....


----------



## L'equilibrista

tranquilspaces said:


> Non contestavo quello che aveva scritto Laurentius, solo volevo capire  PERCHE' quella frase non va...
> 
> E' per la "mi"? E' perché la cosa è stato "incredible"? E' perché il  passato remoto non si usa con avvenire? Perché vi suona strano quella frase? Questa è  la mia domanda...




Provo a risponderti, anche se ormai era abbastanza chiaro.

Quella frase non va innanzitutto perché c'è il pronome "mi", come già detto.

Poi perché è preferibile usare ad es. "è avvenuto un fatto..." anziché "è avvenuta una cosa" (meglio "è successa una cosa").

Come hai visto l'uso di questi verbi riguarda più l'accostamento ad altre parole (collocazioni) che l'aspetto prettamente grammaticale.


----------



## francisgranada

Ecco un bell'esempio dalla famosa canzone di Al Bano :

Ragazzo che sorridi, non _*avverrá *_mai piú
che resti senza sole, la nostra gioventú ...


----------



## annapo

granturco said:


> accadere, avvenire, capitare & succedere
> 
> Ciao gente,
> 
> Sono in guaio coi sinonimi come sempre...  Se non considerassimo loro altri significati come potessimo distinguerli? Oppure, se usassimo l'un l'altro posto sarebbe un'errore? Io saro' molto contento se mi spiegateli usando ognuno in una frase. Scusatemi, se vi sto soffocando...
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> N.B: Ho sfogliato qualche dizionario per comprenderli primo di avviare un'articolo qui. Ma non ho potuto cogliere un vero spieagazzione! Percio', per favore, non incollate i  *le* loro voci dove passano ai dizionari(garzanti ecc.)


 
Innanzitutto attenzione, perchè tutte le parole italiane che finiscono in -zione hanno una "z" sola e questo è un errore considerato grave (un po' meno per uno straniero).

*Avvenire*: avere luogo, verificarsi, riferito ad un evento.  
sicuramente è un verbo con un registro un po' più alto, non di utilizzo quotidiano o colloquiale. Non direi che si usi solo al passato.
_Avvenne un evento incredibile:..._
_e adesso, cosa avverrà?_
_vi mostreremo in diretta tutto quel che avviene durante l'udienza_
_non mi piacerebbe che avvenisse di nuovo un simile incidente_

*Accadere:* avere luogo,  verificarsi 
anche questo non è comune come verbo, mentre il suo participio passato è diventato un sostantivo di uso abbastanza comune (l'accaduto).
Può riferirsi ad un evento, ma anche ad una persona:
_non saprei dirti come un tale errore sia potuto accadere_
_quel che gli accadeva era una conseguenza delle sue azioni _
_sono lieta che non ti sia accaduto nulla di male_

*Succedere*: accadere, verbo comune
_dimmi che ti succede_
_succede a tutti, prima o poi, di sbagliare_
_quel che è successo non ci fermerà_
_Non ti succede mai di dimenticare le chiavi di casa?_

*Capitare:* accadere, ma con una sfumatura di maggiore casualità, fatalità, non volontà.
_Doveva capitare proprio a me?_
_senti cosa mi è capitato!_
_gli è capitata l'occasione della vita,_
_dei due poliziotti, mi è capitato quello cattivo.._


----------



## kimberly liu

è molto utile!!! grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

granturco said:


> accadere, avvenire, capitare & succedere
> 
> Ciao gente,
> 
> Sono in guaio coi sinonimi come sempre...  Se non considerassimo loro altri significati come potessimo distinguerli? Oppure, se usassimo l'un l'altro posto sarebbe un'errore? Io saro' molto contento se mi spiegateli usando ognuno in una frase. Scusatemi, se vi sto soffocando...
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> N.B: Ho sfogliato qualche dizionario per comprenderli primo di avviare un'articolo qui. Ma non ho potuto cogliere un vero spieagazzione! Percio', per favore, non incollate i loro voci dove passano ai dizionari(garzanti ecc.)



Ciao, granturco! In linea di massima, sì, i verbi (...) sono spesso ,ma non sempre, intercambiabili. Un po' di pratica con il loro uso non farà male apprenderla con gli esempi riportati sui dizionari. 

Io penso che un uso ragionato possa essere acquisito con la pratica, con il dizionario, ma anche informandosi sulle origini, sull'etimo della parola. 

Trovo difficile per me che sono italiano, sapendo del legame che intercorre tra avvenire e avventura, o della connessione tra succedere e successione; usare senza la minima distinzione e discriminazioni tutti e quattro questi verbi. Nel dubbio consulta il dizionario


----------

